# How to join two plywood corners - Has anyone seen a product like this picture



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm getting ready to replace all four plywood sides of my utility trailer, and I want to improve the way the corners are handled. I envisioned a type of corner channel like my sketchup model below, that would allow me to slide the edges of the plywood where they meet to make a corner into this channel. I made this channel up, hoping that there is actually a commercial product out there that is something like it. I have searched online, but don't even know what search term to use. If anyone has seen anything like this, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey, Jerry, I've never seen anything like that, but you could weld some steel U channel together so the open ends of the U are at 90 degrees to each other. Then get it powder coated so it won't rust. HTH


----------



## BobAnderton (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Jerry, check this out, and similar.

This# one in particular










I got there by typing "aluminum extrusion plywood corner" into google

Here's a bunch more

If it were me I'd do like Art says and weld two steel U channels in this shape.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Do a search for corner channel.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

> Hey Jerry, check this out, and similar.
> 
> - BobAnderton


Perfect Bob, thanks a bunch, that looks like it will do the trick!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

> Do a search for corner channel.
> 
> - johnstoneb


Correction, I did a search on Home Depot's website for corner channel and got nothing. I *did *get a lot of good results using that search term on Google. Thanks John.


----------



## naugled (Aug 4, 2010)

I've seen aluminum extrusions like that used to hold the platforms of waterbeds together at the corners, the sides were plywood.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.8020.net/Catalog-Intro.asp This place has all kinds of corner extrusions.


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

There are several products available for 1/4" panels. Look for extrusions for 'Marlite' shower panels/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Why not just bolt some angle iron to the plywood corners?


----------

